# Gisela (pronunciación)



## Guillermogustavo

Hola.

¿Cómo se pronuncia el nombre Gisela?

Lo pregunto porque los locutores argentinos, cuando mencionan a la tenista Gisela Dulko, dicen _yisela_ (con *y* rioplatense, como _j_ inglesa, _j_ francesa o _sh_ inglesa). Nadie dice _jisela _(*j *castellana), como entiendo que debería pronunciarse. Creo que confunden Gisela con Gisella, en italiano.

¿Cómo pronuncian ustedes (argentinos o no) Gisela?


----------



## Xiscomx

Guisela.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

De entrada, Gisela (o Gisella, me resultan ambos igualmente extraños) lo pronunciaría _yisela_, como apuntas que lo dicen los locutores argentinos; y, si no, _jisela_, aplicando las normas sobre pronunciación.
Saludos


----------



## oa2169

"Jisela" en el lenguaje hablado y "Gisela" en lenguaje escrito. Tengo una hermana con ese nombre.


----------



## Gabriel

Hola Guillermogustavo. Te podría asegurar que en Argentina todos los no-locutores también decimos "shisela" (con la "Y" rioplatense). Con una salvedad: No sé cómo lo dirán en las provincias del Norte y de Cuyo (como Mendoza, o como nuestro ex-presidente Menem oriundo de La Rioja, por ejemplo) donde la "Y" la pronuncian muy marcadamente a lo chileno, como la Y de _yellow_ en inglés, pues sonaría algo así como Y-isela.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Xiscomx said:


> Guisela.


¡Ésta sí que no me la esperaba, Xiscomx!



Miguel On Ojj said:


> De entrada, Gisela (o Gisella, me resultan ambos igualmente extraños) lo pronunciaría _yisela_, como apuntas que lo dicen los locutores argentinos; y, si no, _jisela_, aplicando las normas sobre pronunciación.


Es que precisamente de eso se trata. Si la mujer en cuestión se llama Gisella, los padres han elegido ponerle el nombre en italiano, y debería pronunciarse _yisela_. Si la mujer se llama Gisela, los padres le han puesto el nombre en español, y debería pronunciarse _jisela_.



Gabriel said:


> Hola Guillermogustavo. Te podría asegurar que en Argentina todos los no-locutores también decimos "shisela" (con la "Y" rioplatense).


Gracias por la información, Gabriel. Para mí es un error, aunque alguien dirá que no hay leyes en la pronunciación de nombres.



.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

oa2169 said:


> "Jisela" en el lenguaje hablado y "Gisela" en lenguaje escrito. Tengo una hermana con ese nombre.


¡Aleluya, oa2169! Es como a mí me parece que debería ser.

El hecho de que tengas una hermana llamada Gisela le da un valor extra a tu información.

Yo creo que la pronunciación _yisela_ (*y* rioplatense) surge de una confusión entre el nombre en español y el nombre en italiano.


----------



## jorgema

En mi país he escuchado ese nombre pronunciado de tres maneras: mayoritariamente, Yisela y Guisela (con la *g *de gato, como apunta Xiscomx). Pero también he escuchado Jisela, con jota. Yo lo pronuncio como lo pronuncie la dueña del nombre. 
Siempre pensé que era un nombre extranjero, no español, por esa vacilación en las pronunciaciones (¿existe una forma típica española?).


----------



## Guillermogustavo

jorgema said:


> En mi país he escuchado ese nombre pronunciado de tres maneras: mayoritariamente, Yisela y Guisela (con la *g *de gato, como apunta Xiscomx). Pero también he escuchado Jisela, con jota. Yo lo pronuncio como lo pronuncie la dueña del nombre.


Hola, jorgema. ¿Pero estás seguro que en todos esos casos, el nombre escrito es Gisela?



jorgema said:


> Siempre pensé que era un nombre extranjero, no español, por esa vacilación en las pronunciaciones (¿existe una forma típica española?).


Acá tenés el nombre en ocho idiomas distintos. https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gisela
Otra posibilidad es que haya confusión con la pronunciación de _Gisela_ en portugués.
Y lo de _*gui*sela_ podría deberse a una confusión con _Gisela _en alemán.


----------



## Jonno

Con los nombres propios hay un problema: ¿debe prevalecer la pronunciación, la grafía, o pueden ser cosas independientes? No creo que nadie, ni siquiera las Academias, pueda fijar una norma definitiva.

Por ejemplo, yo me llamo Jon, pronunciado "yon". Con mi nombre no tengo muchos problemas, porque en mi zona es muy común, se pronuncia así (en euskera hay una curiosa ambivalencia de la jota), y como fuera de mi zona se identifica con el John o Jon inglés, no tengo que dar explicaciones.

Pero habrá alguno que, si lo ve escrito, diga que yo me llamo "jon", con jota castellana. Sin embargo estaría alterando mi identidad, porque ese no es mi nombre. Yo me llamo como me llamo independiente de cómo aparezca escrito en el Registro y de las normas de pronunciación del idioma del hablante. Por supuesto nadie tiene por qué ser adivino, pero una vez que se sabe la pronunciación no hay razón para atrincherarse en la postura de pronunciar como se escribe.

Así que la norma de Jorgema me parece la correcta: si se sabe cómo lo pronuncia el dueño del nombre es como debe pronunciarse, independientemente de las normas de pronunciación españolas y sin rasgarse las vestiduras. Si no se sabe o se habla en general... pues se hace lo que se puede. Desconozco el caso concreto de Gisela porque aquí su uso es escaso o nulo, pero si el uso mayoritario de mujeres que llevan ese nombre en Argentina lo pronunciaran "yisela" creo que yo lo pronunciaría así.


----------



## Xiscomx

Guillermogustavo said:


> ¡Ésta sí que no me la esperaba, Xiscomx!





jorgema said:


> En mi país he escuchado ese nombre pronunciado de tres maneras: mayoritariamente, Yisela y Guisela (con la*g*de gato, como apunta Xiscomx). Pero también he escuchado Jisela, con jota. Yo lo pronuncio como lo pronuncie la dueña del nombre.
> Siempre pensé que era un nombre extranjero, no español, por esa vacilación en las pronunciaciones (¿existe una forma típica española?).


¡Hola congruos compañeros!

Vuestros comentarios, tanto el atónito como el atemperado, han hecho balancear mi fonología, porque los que ya pintamos canas en este quinceañero siglo, pateado alegremente más de medio del anterior, el raído equipaje presumiendo más pasado que futuro, y haber heredado el  donaire oral de la inocencia cultural de nuestros autores, nos lauda, sin que se nos amapolen los carrillos, a lo inaudito: *Quir Duglas* es el padre de *Maiquel Daglas*. Efectivamente, he caído en la cuenta de que pronuncio la /*g*/de *Gerard* (nombre de pila mallorquín de mi consuegro, Gerardo en español) como el título de la película *Gigi* y sin embargo el mismo nombre del actor alemán *Gerard Tichy*, afincado en España, lo pronuncio *Guerard Tichy*. Debo aclarar que el sonido de la *j*_ota_ castellana no existe en la lengua bacavesa (peculiaridad: todos los mallorquines antiguos para pronunciar la /*j*/ de los nombres propios, como José, Juan, Jacinta, etc., lo hacían así: *Cossé*, *Cuán*, *Cassinta*), esto quizá influya en mi forma de distinguir los sonidos vernáculos de los foráneos, como bien ha apuntado *jorgema*.  Lo mismo me ocurre con *Gisela*, al no ser un nombre corriente por estos lares y haberlo oído más como *Guisela* es lo que ha provocado mi escueta respuesta en #2.

Un sincero pláceme para todos.

_*EDITO:*_ Para añadir que pronuncio el nombre del Nobel francés _*André Gide*_ así: _*André Guid*_.


----------



## Gabriel

Otro caso similar a Gisela: Joana. También pronunciado Shoana por aquí.

Los no-rioplatenses que dicen o dirían *y*isela, ¿pueden por favor explicar cómo pronunciarían esa *y* (especialmente combinada con la *i* que le sigue?
Por ejemplo, con Joana no tendría mayor porblemas con escucharlo Ioana (con esa I fuerte y cerrada casi consonante, como la y de yellow, la /j/ del IPA). Pero es Gisela me sonaría raro la combinación de esa *y* con la *i*.


----------



## jorgema

Guillermogustavo said:


> Hola, jorgema. ¿Pero estás seguro que en todos esos casos, el nombre escrito es Gisela?
> 
> 
> Acá tenés el nombre en ocho idiomas distintos. https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gisela
> Otra posibilidad es que haya confusión con la pronunciación de _Gisela_ en portugués.
> Y lo de _*gui*sela_ podría deberse a una confusión con _Gisela _en alemán.



Puede escribirse con una o dos eles, pero siempre he sentido que la gente vacila por igual al pronunciarlo. Por último lo he visto escrito Guisela (y también Guisella) así con todas sus letras, con lo cual ya no debería haber ambigüedad en la pronunciación. Igual, siento que la mayoría no considera este nombre como uno de los típicos españoles, por lo cual siempre vacila al pronunciarlo.




Gabriel said:


> Los no-rioplatenses que dicen o dirían *y*isela, ¿pueden por favor explicar cómo pronunciarían esa *y* (especialmente combinada con la *i* que le sigue?
> Por ejemplo, con Joana no tendría mayor porblemas con escucharlo Ioana (con esa I fuerte y cerrada casi consonante, como la y de yellow, la /j/ del IPA). Pero es Gisela me sonaría raro la combinación de esa *y* con la *i*.



No es un problema para mí. La Y y la vocal i son sonidos distintos; tanto que en la escuela se nos enseña (o enseñaba) a silabear ya, ye,* yi*, yo, yu. En palabras como allí y gallina se puede comprobar eso (hablo de la mayoría yeísta, como mi padre o yo mismo; mi madre utilizaría, en cambio, perfectamente el sonido de LL).


----------



## Neo1961

oa2169 said:


> "Jisela" en el lenguaje hablado



A las Giselas que conozco las llamamos "Yisela".


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas. En definitiva, que hay para todos los gustos.
De todos modos, yo creo que para los nombres propios en español debería valer la misma norma que para los sustantivos comunes: respetar las reglas de pronunciación castellana. Pero si Jorgema y Jonno piensan distinto, bueno, convivamos democráticamente (que acá en el Cono Sur nos costó un perú...).


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Por acá esa ge la pronunciamos como una jota (tal y como ha dicho oa que sucede en Colombia).

Saludo.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

JeSuisSnob said:


> Por acá esa ge la pronunciamos como una jota (tal y como ha dicho oa que sucede en Colombia).


Gracias por el aporte (y por coincidir conmigo, je... ) .


----------



## jorgema

Yo también iría por la pronunciación castellana, pero es una batalla que no pretendo luchar (en especial tratándose del nombre de una mujer y de cómo la dueña lo pronuncia). Alguna vez traté de explicarle a un Joel que su nombre se pronunciaba con jota y no con ye como él acostumbraba, seguramente por influencia del inglés. Batalla perdida. Parecía que nunca había oído hablar del profeta bíblico.


----------



## Jonno

jorgema said:


> Alguna vez traté de explicarle a un Joel que su nombre se pronunciaba con jota y no con ye como él acostumbraba


Es que quizá sea al revés: a lo mejor su nombre se tendría que escribir de otra forma para representar cómo es, no pronunciar como se escribe según las normas del español. Yo me llamo como me llamo, no como lo quiera pronunciar quien lo vea escrito.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

¿Qué es lo que constituye un nombre? ¿La expresión oral o la expresión escrita? (lo pregunto)
Yo me llamo Guillermo. Lo pronuncio con _ll _rioplatense tradicional (_j_ francesa). Para muchos argentinos soy _guishermo_. Para un español o un mexicano sería aproximadamente _gui-iermo_. Lo único que permanece invariable es la expresión escrita.


----------



## Neo1961

Jonno said:


> Es que quizá sea al revés: a lo mejor su nombre se tendría que escribir de otra forma para representar cómo es, no pronunciar como se escribe según las normas del español. Yo me llamo como me llamo, no como lo quiera pronunciar quien lo vea escrito.


Así es, y como anotabas anteriormente:


Jonno said:


> ...si se sabe cómo lo pronuncia el dueño del nombre es como debe pronunciarse, independientemente de las normas de pronunciación españolas y sin rasgarse las vestiduras.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Interpreto que tanto Jonno como Neo consideran que el nombre es lo que uno pronuncia. Y la escritura es sólo una manera de poner el nombre por escrito (valga la redundancia).

Yo lo siento al revés. Si alguien me dijera: "Como todo el mundo dice 'guiyermo' (_y_ rioplatense), a partir de ahora tu nombre se escribirá Guiyermo". Yo me opondria.
En cambio, si me dijeran: "A partir de ahora tu nombre se pronunciará como corresponde gramaticalmente a la *ll*_. _O sea, 'gui*ll*ermo'". No me importaría demasiado, en tanto se siga escribiendo como siempre.


----------



## Jonno

¿Tú dirías que yo debo llamarme "jon", con jota castellana, porque así está escrito en el registro civil? ¿Y John, también con jota?


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, Jonno.

Es una pregunta corta, pero tiene muchas aristas.

En primer lugar, no pretendo imponer nada. Es un asunto opinable. Estoy de acuerdo con que cada uno tiene derecho a llamarse (y a que lo llamen) como lo desea. Con la pronunciación y grafía con la que se siente identificado, incluso si éstas resultan agramaticales.

Ahora, yendo al aspecto gramatical. No sé si Jon es un nombre español. Si fuera vasco, tal vez el vascuense o euskera tenga otras reglas de pronunciación (honestamente, lo desconozco). Si es un nombre español (y te lo han puesto como tal, porque también existe en inglés), entonces, en mi opinión, debería pronunciarse "jon" (jota castellana).

Lo mismo Gisela. Si fue puesto como nombre español (porque también existe en portugués y en alemán), debería pronunciarse "jisela".


----------



## Jonno

En que es opinable estamos de acuerdo: en mi primer comentario dije precisamente que no creo que nadie pueda fijar una norma definitiva 

El principal problema es que tampoco nadie a priori puede decidir si un nombre es español (o finlandés, o italiano...). O incluso inventado, como se hace en Cuba y otros lugares.

¿Cómo saber si un nombre se ha puesto como "nombre español", si es que eso existe (porque no creo que los nombres, hablando en general, pertenezcan a un idioma)? Por eso creo que, si se sabe cuál es el nombre de la persona, se debe pronunciar como es. Porque el nombre es el que es independientemente de que la pronunciación de su grafía en un idioma concreto sea una y en otro idioma otra. Dónde te encuentres y qué idioma se hable ahí es circunstancial, pero el nombre de cada uno no.

Por eso creo firmemente que no se puede decir cómo se debería pronunciar un nombre. Otra cosa es que desconozcas su pronunciación y no te quede más remedio que hacerlo de la única forma que sabes, pero una vez conocida sería una falta de consideración hacia el portador del nombre.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Estoy de acuerdo en que sería una falta de consideración no pronunciarlo como la persona se siente identificado.
Pero yo siento que los nombres sí tienen "nacionalidad", aunque algunos tengan doble o triple nacionalidad. Y que a eso debería corresponder una forma de pronunciarlos.
Si yo tuviera una hija y quisiera que la llamaran "yisela" (_y_ rioplatense), no le pondría Gisela; sino, por ejemplo, Gisella, en italiano.

(¿Excesivo rigor? Tal vez... )


----------



## Cebolleta

Jonno said:


> [...] creo firmemente que no se puede decir cómo se debería pronunciar un nombre. Otra cosa es que desconozcas su pronunciación y no te quede más remedio que hacerlo de la única forma que sabes, pero una vez conocida sería una falta de consideración hacia el portador del nombre.



Estando en general de acuerdo contigo, esta última afirmación es como mínimo muy matizable. El ejemplo de Guishermo / Guillermo es muy claro. Dudo mucho que si tú estuvieses con un Guillermo argentino, una Celia peruana o un Juan cubano pronunciases su nombre como ellos. Y también dudo mucho que ellos lo considerasen como una falta de consideración. Lo mismo vale, cambiando de idioma y sin salirnos de nuestro alfabeto, para un Sean escocés, un Michael alemán o un Roberto portugués. Si te parecen ejemplos extremos, piensa en la pronunciación de los nombres en Andalucía que tú, como vasco, no usarías nunca.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, amigos. Veo que voy quedando en minoría... 

Jonno:
Llevando tu postura al extremo: ¿qué pasaría si alguien decidiese que su hijo se llame, oralmente, de una manera, y ortográficamente de otra?
El tipo va  a hacer un trámite.
-¿Nombre?
-Alejandro. Pero espere que se lo deletreo: j-u-a-n c-a-r-l-o-s. Se escribe Juan Carlos y se pronuncia "alejandro".

(Ya sé que es medio surrealista... Pero si liberamos la grafía de la pronunciación, sería aceptable, creo.)


----------



## Jonno

Guillermogustavo said:


> Pero yo siento que los nombres sí tienen "nacionalidad", *aunque algunos tengan doble o triple nacionalidad*


A eso me refiero . Aunque "nacionalidad", hablando de nombres típicamente españoles, más que doble o triple sería múltiple 

Hay nombres relacionados inequívocamente con un país, cultura o idioma (qué te voy a contar yo, que vivo en el País Vasco y aquí tenemos docenas de nombres que no existen en ningún otro lugar), pero también hay otros con varios o incluso con ningún origen (ya he mencionado la "creatividad" cubana ) que pueden compartir grafía pero no pronunciación. Por eso digo que en general un nombre no pertenece a un idioma.

El caso es que si un nombre es compartido por varios lugares o culturas y tiene varias pronunciaciones, sólo el desconocimiento de cómo se pronuncia tiene justificación para hacerlo "a nuestra manera" y no como es.

(Como chascarrillo: Recuerdo cuando en la generación de mis padres veían películas de "Jon Baine"... o incluso "Juan Vaina", y era lo más que podían hacer. Pero hoy en día intentamos decir Schwarzenegger lo mejor que podemos )



Cebolleta said:


> Y también dudo mucho que ellos lo considerasen como una falta de consideración.


Pero son casos de pronunciaciones diferentes de una misma letra dentro del español, o de un acento distinto. No son casos de letras que se pronuncian muy diferente según el idioma.

Siguiendo con mi propio nombre: incluso dentro del País Vasco lo pronuncian diferente en Bermeo que en San Sebastián, y no pasa nada. Pero que alguien sabiendo que el sonido es el de la "y" o "i" o incluso algo como "sh" insista en pronunciar como "j" es lo que no me parece correcto.


----------



## Jonno

Guillermogustavo said:


> Ya sé que es medio surrealista... Pero si liberamos la grafía de la pronunciación, sería aceptable, creo.


Sabía que acabaría saliendo este tema 

No soy partidario de los nombres inventados, y tampoco de liberar la grafía de la pronunciación. No se trata de eso, yo creo que hablamos de nombres que existen y tienen una pronunciación fijada... pero según diferentes idiomas.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

¿En serio? ¿"Jon Baine" o "Juan Vaina"? Y yo que corregía a mi padre porque decía "yon waine"... (y también decía "tirone power").

Bueno, en definitiva, volviendo a la tenista Gisela Dulko, intentaré ser más condescendiente con los locutores argentinos. Tal vez ellos saben que ella lo pronuncia "yisela". Pero si no fuera así, sería medio de ignorantes elegir la pronunciación portuguesa o italiana antes que la castellana.


----------



## Jonno

Guillermogustavo said:


> ¿En serio? ¿"Jon Baine" o "Juan Vaina"? Y yo que corregía a mi padre porque decía "yon waine"... (y también decía "tirone power").


En serio lo de "jon baine", pero no tengo tan claro si lo de "Juan Vainas" lo era o si era una "gracia".

Por cierto, Tirone Power era Tirano el Pobre (tampoco sé si muy en serio... aunque no me extrañaría de algunas personas )

Date cuenta de que estábamos en una dictadura no muy partidaria de otras culturas (y específicamente de la anglosajona) y que el segundo idioma que se enseñaba en las escuelas (cuando se enseñaba) era el francés. Si nunca habían oído los nombres correctos o los locutores insistían en una pronunciación "castiza", nuestros padres hacían lo que podían.


----------



## Cebolleta

Jonno said:


> Pero son casos de pronunciaciones diferentes de una misma letra dentro del español, o de un acento diferente. No son casos de letras que se pronuncian muy diferente según el idioma.


Estamos de acuerdo. Pero imagina que alguien lee _Jon _e internamente lo interpreta como "Jon" y no como "Yon". Al cabo de un tiempo te conoce y te oye pronunciar tu nombre. No sería de extrañar que le costase o que le fuese imposible cambiar su pronunciacion interna original. No todo el mundo tiene por qué saber que _Jon_ es un nombre en otro idioma; piensa en un boliviano que llegue a Bilbao para entrevistarse contigo habiéndote conocido sólo por escrito y sólo sabiendo que eres español. Máxime cuando puede haber visto antes otra persona llamada _Ion...  
_
Por otro lado, en Fórmula 1 teníamos a Michael Schumacher. Todo el mundo se empeñaba en pronunciar su nombre a la inglesa "Máiquel" en lugar de a la alemana "Míjael", como debería ser, incluso cuando le entrevistaban. No creo que se ofendiese mucho.

En cualquier caso, sentirse ofendido es algo personal.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Cebolleta said:


> Por otro lado, en Fórmula 1 teníamos a Michael Schumacher. Todo el mundo se empeñaba en pronunciar su nombre a la inglesa "Máiquel" en lugar de a la alemana "Míjael", como debería ser, incluso cuando le entrevistaban.


También acá en Argentina muchos lo llaman "máiquel", por influencia de los locutores angloparlantes. Lo curioso es que yo siempre lo pronuncié "mijael". Pero en *forvo.com*, para mi sorpresa, los alemanes lo pronuncian "mishael".



Jonno said:


> Pero que alguien sabiendo que el sonido es el de la "y" o "i" o incluso algo como "sh" insista en pronunciar como "j" es lo que no me parece correcto.


Jonno, ahora me has confundido. Se pronuncia "jon" (j inglesa) o "ion"?
¿En euskera existe la _j _inglesa o francesa? Porque si no existe, es comprensible que todos te digan "jon" (jota castellana).


----------



## Jonno

Cebolleta said:


> Estamos de acuerdo. Pero imagina que alguien lee _Jon _e internamente lo interpreta como "Jon" y no como "Yon".


Si estamos de acuerdo, pero todo esto viene por el comentario "*debería* pronunciarse", que es con lo que yo no estoy de acuerdo 

Es decir, no es lo mismo esta conversación:
–Hola, ¿qué tal? ¿Cómo te llamas?
–"yon".
–Perdona, no lo oí bien ¿"shon"?.
–Sí, "yon" ¿Y tú, cómo te llamas?
Y sigues hablando.

... que esta otra:
–Hola, ¿qué tal? Me llamo Fernando. He visto en tu tarjeta que te llamas "jon".
–Hola, encantado. No es "jon", con jota, es "yon" con i.
–Ah, pues como en español se debe pronunciar con jota yo te llamaré "jon".
Pues no parece el inicio de una bonita amistad


----------



## Jonno

Guillermogustavo said:


> Jonno, ¿en euskera existe la _j _inglesa o francesa? Porque si no existe, es comprensible que todos te digan "jon".



En euskera la jota tiene diferente sonido según la zona o el dialecto. De hecho, en algunos dialectos escriben mi nombre "Ion" porque la jota se pronuncia como en español:


> En el euskara batua así como en la mayoría de los dialectos, la grafía _j_ representa una semiconsonante palatal (iota), excepto en el dialecto guipuzcoano, que equivale a una consonante velar fricativa (como la _j_ en castellano)


 Fuente: hiru.com. (Euskara o euskera batua es el normalizado).


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Desde hace ya unos cuantos años, tenemos en Argentina una "castellanización" de nombres, mayormente de origen anglosajón, para que se escriban en "algo" que, pronunciado según las reglas del español, suenen como los originales.
Así, tenemos Yónatan y Daiana, por ejemplo.
Hace muchos años, cuando yo era chico  , el Registro Civil sólo permitía el uso de nombres "en español", nada de John o Peter o Deborah, te llamabas Juan, Pedro o Débora y punto. Si el nombre elegido no estaba en "la lista consagrada", te tenías que conformar con lo más parecido, eso sí, en perfectísimo español. Hoy la cosa se ha puesto más flexible (¿será más globalizada?) y se aceptan tanto nombres en otros idiomas como esas versiones castellanizadas para que queden fonéticamente similares. 
Sinceramente me suena raro escuchar (y ver escrito) Daiana como nombre, pero si a los padres les gustaba escuchar a Diana Ross y les gustaba su nombre... 
Yo me llamo Adrián pero cuando voy a Brasil automáticamente me transformo en Adriano, no hay Cristo que los convenza de lo contrario, jaja.
Eso sí, definitivamente no soy_ˈeɪdrɪən._


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Jonno said:


> En euskera la jota tiene diferente sonido según la zona o el dialecto. De hecho, en algunos dialectos escriben mi nombre "Ion" porque la jota se pronuncia como en español


Empecemos por el principio : ¿Jon es nombre vasco? En todo caso, ¿vos cómo lo pronunciás? ¿Con _j_ inglesa,_ j_ castellana ("Jon") o j vasca ("Ion")?


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hakuna Matata said:


> Así, tenemos Yónatan y Daiana, por ejemplo.
> Hace muchos años, cuando yo era chico  , el Registro Civil sólo permitía el uso de nombres "en español",


Es verdad. A un hermano mío no pudieron ponerle Nelson.
Otros nombres castellanizados en Argentina son Yésica y (volviendo al tema del hilo) Yisela. Debido a la pronunciación de la _y_ rioplatense, la _Y_ reemplaza bastante bien a la _j_ inglesa y sonidos semejantes.


----------



## duvija

Hakuna Matata said:


> Hace muchos años, cuando yo era chico  , el Registro Civil sólo permitía el uso de nombres "en español", nada de John o Peter o Deborah, te llamabas Juan, Pedro o Débora y punto. Si el nombre elegido no estaba en "la lista consagrada", te tenías que conformar con lo más parecido, eso sí, en perfectísimo español. Hoy la cosa se ha puesto más flexible (¿será más globalizada?) y se aceptan tanto nombres en otros idiomas como esas versiones castellanizadas para que queden fonéticamente similares.
> _._



Peor aún. Tenían que ser nombres que estuvieran en el Santoral. A mi hijo le quisimos poner "Gastón" y el dulce empleado del Registro dijo que no. Lo obligamos a verificar y volvió diciendo que sí, porque hay un San Gastón. (ojo, esto no lo estoy inventando. Me pasó.).


----------



## Jonno

Guillermogustavo said:


> Empecemos por el principio : ¿Jon es nombre vasco? En todo caso, ¿vos cómo lo pronunciás? ¿Con _j_ inglesa,_ j_ castellana ("Jon") o j vasca ("Ion")?



Puse mi nombre como un ejemplo más cercano para mí y los españoles, por ser un caso similar al de la G-Y y porque Gisela es muy infrecuente por aquí. Pero no sé si es conveniente seguir profundizando en ello. Quizá como tema general sobre pronunciación de nombres esté bien. De todas formas creo que todas tus preguntas ya las he respondido antes, aunque si sirve para entenderlo mejor ampliaré las respuestas 

Jon es la forma vasca de Juan. Es un nombre muy común. En general se escribe Jon, o más infrecuentemente Ion (en las zonas que sí pronuncian la jota como la castellana). En toda la zona vascoparlante se pronuncia con un sonido como la "y" [ʝ̞] española, aunque hay variantes según los dialectos, por ejemplo en algunas zonas es algo más parecido a "shon" o "dzon" [ʤ], y supongo que en la zona vascofrancesa se pronuncia más como en francés (me gustaría ser más preciso pero no encuentro un alfabeto IFA de los dialectos del euskera). En ningún caso con el sonido jota [x], ni siquiera hablando en castellano.

Desde el original hebreo יוחנן (Yôḥānnān) creo que el castellano es único idioma de los que nos rodea que ha transformado la letra inicial al sonido fricativo jota: Ioannes en latín, Joan en catalán, Xan en gallego, John en inglés, Jean en francés, Giovanni en italiano...

La razón de que en euskera y otros idiomas de la península el sonido de la jota castellana sea distinto se debe al diferente camino que siguió la pronunciación de esta letra. En castellano medieval no existía el sonido fricativo de la jota actual, había varias sibilantes que evolucionaron y sólo en tiempos recientes (siglos XVII-XIX) se asentó el sonido [x] actual. En otros idiomas no ocurrió esto, y por eso se mantiene el sonido .


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Gracias por la explicación, Jonno.

Es que si no, no iba a poder dormir . Ya me había hecho un lío. Cada vez que escribía tu nick, no sabía si pensarlo con _j_ inglesa o _y_ castallana. Ahora me quedó claro.

Un abrazo .


----------

